# Ukraine OSCE mission



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey guys, I am heading to Ukraine on the OSCE mission. Has anyone worked this contract and can provide any useful info, tips, tricks, or just FYI information?


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 27, 2017)

Replacing Joe?  

https://emtlife.com/threads/lodd-joseph-stone-us-paramedic-in-ukraine.45669/


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 27, 2017)

PM:ed you


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 27, 2017)

My mom's side of the family is from Ukraine. Let me know if you have any specific questions and I'll try to help you out as much as I can. And I'm conversational in Ukrainian.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 27, 2017)

Any cultural taboos I should know about? How is the local medical care?


----------



## Summit (Apr 27, 2017)

Look out for rooskies


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 27, 2017)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Any cultural taboos I should know about? How is the local medical care?


I'll get back to you on taboos. As to medical care, it's a pretty corrupt system. In most places, you still need to pay bribes to your doctors or nurses to get medical care and be seen. Infrastructure will vary depending on which part of the country you go to. People are generally receptive to western medicine and respect the medical authority, although they may have a willingness to try to wait it out and not go seek care until they're really sick.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 27, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I'll get back to you on taboos. As to medical care, it's a pretty corrupt system. In most places, you still need to pay bribes to your doctors or nurses to get medical care and be seen. Infrastructure will vary depending on which part of the country you go to. People are generally receptive to western medicine and respect the medical authority, although they may have a willingness to try to wait it out and not go seek care until they're really sick.



He was asking about Ukraine...NOT America!!


----------



## dutemplar (Apr 28, 2017)

On side notes, the chicks are hot but likely to take your wallet.  The hotel I stayed at blatantly advertised to call the front desk for "romance" to be delivered.  

But hey, have fun.. stay safe.  There is a *good* Scotch Whisky pub/restaurant/bar in Kiev.  If you get by the Harley Davidson shop, I want a tshirt.  They were sold out last year.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 29, 2017)

Looks like the 5.11 store threw up on me, guess I am ready to go


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 1, 2017)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Looks like the 5.11 store threw up on me, guess I am ready to go


Be safe bud. Keep us up to date.


----------



## FLIRMEDIC (May 9, 2017)

How has the contract been so far?


----------



## NewMedic11b (Oct 22, 2017)

Gonna bump this, as I am curious if OSCE is still going to be looking for more medics in the near future. Just got back from Ukraine two months ago and would love to land a job there.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes they are. You can PM me for details if you want as I don't want to post the sponsor and the company together on here


----------

